# Any chicken BREEDERS out there?



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

Let's start a thread of what we breed!



Japanese Bantams


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm very new to breeding chickens. Other birds, yes, but chickens are newer. We are working on the following:

Blue laced red Wyandottes
Salmon Favorelles
Cream Legbars (crested and non)
French Black Copper Marans
Lavender Orpingtons (English and American)
Light and Coronation Sussex

Probably be a couple years before I breed to sell as I'm working from scratch with all new chicks. It will take me awhile to sort out the best from each line (I've got three to four different lines of each breed), test fertility and hatch rates, etc. But I'm having fun doing it!


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Messy, Congrats that sounds so difficult though. I just want to raise them for fun, and something to do while giving me eggs in return.


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

I hate auto correct!!! I typed Kessy. Not Messy! Sorry


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

I breed Ameraucanas (Black and Lavender), American Game, and am working on a AM X Leghorn cross.


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

I breed blue silkies.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

I just breed my chickens for my own future meat and eggs. They are just mutts.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Seramas
Ameraucanas in blue, black, and lavender (hoping to get some splash too)
Easter Eggers (because I just love the mix of color in the feathering that the Ameraucana lacks)
Buff Orpington, American standard
Orpingtons (with English standard mixed in) in Black, Lavender, Blue, Splash

I have been working on the last year to collect and diversify my gene pools. I am now working to breed the lavenders back to black splits, and then back to lavender again, as you have to do this every few generations to cut back on the frizzling of the feathers


----------



## paulmichie (Dec 7, 2013)

Anyone know what kind of rooster this is


----------



## Dodoman (Jul 31, 2021)

I'll be breeding soon.
Hopefully I can find more blues.








The BarnYard. | Facebook


Welcome to the Barn yard. Chickens, ducks, geese, other barn feather birds and flocks are welcome. Sales, trade, adopt, coops, cages, feeds, etc, are acceptable. Cock fighters are NOT welcomed....




www.facebook.com


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Dodoman said:


> I'll be breeding soon.
> Hopefully I can find more blues.
> 
> 
> ...


Where do you guys find these OLD threads?? This thread is from almost 8 years ago just letting you know so you don't waste your time 😄 . The people that posted on this thread are LONG gone btw. Also welcome to the Chicken Forum!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Serama and Phoenix bantams. Old threads are nice to revive sometimes.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Wow this threads old


----------

